# Modifying Units



## sbottoms (Jan 18, 2012)

Can someone tell me if any of the payers (except Medciare) will take the additional units for P3-P5? I am studying for the CANPC exam and am new to anesthesia coding. We have never added the additional units for,  but I read in the study guide that these can be added for commercial payers.


----------



## fuga (Jan 18, 2012)

Many Commercial Insurances do pay for P3-P5, between 1-3 additional units.  You will need to check you payor policy guidelines to determine which do/don't and their reimbursement method.


----------



## sbottoms (Jan 18, 2012)

*calculating units*

Thanks. 
I have another question regarding units that I hope someone can answer. The example I have is code 00918 has a base unit of 5, and the time I am entering calculates to 2 units. As I am posting this I noticed our system gives this a total of 2 units. Am I to add the 5 units to this?


----------



## lovetocode (Jan 24, 2012)

The total amount of units is 7 plus any modifiers.  The base units total 5 plus time units equal to 2.  Remember one time unit for every 15 minutes.  I'm not sure what your system is giving you.


----------



## JudyW (Jan 24, 2012)

sbottoms said:


> Thanks.
> I have another question regarding units that I hope someone can answer. The example I have is code 00918 has a base unit of 5, and the time I am entering calculates to 2 units. As I am posting this I noticed our system gives this a total of 2 units. Am I to add the 5 units to this?



Most programs for anesthesia add the base for you and only the minutes show when you are posting it.  M ost carriers add the base as well.  For example in Virginia Medicare want only the minutes of anesthesia time put in the unit block and they add the base units  base on  the anesthesia code on claim.  Hope this helps.  Remember some carriers have their own base and some do not go by the ASA relative value guide.


----------

